# Can someone post a 10-7 Round Video???



## Rachmunas (May 15, 2009)

Can someone post a 10-7 Round Video??? After Dana and all the others talking about how rare it is but possible, I would love to see it! But only if it's possible...


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Only an idiot would score a round 10-7. 10-8 is complete domination the guy would have to be coming out for the second in a coma to justify it.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

To my knowledge there has only been one in the UFC and that was Kalib Starnes running away from Nate Quarry. So basically what you have to do is run away from your opponent until he mimics an elephant.

The first round should have been a 10-8 because 10-7s just don't exist. No reason to use it here all of a sudden.


----------



## MMA-Matt (Mar 20, 2010)

that Starnes "fight" was ridiculously funny.....dude just kept on running for 3 rounds!


----------



## Rachmunas (May 15, 2009)

Yeah Nate was the King of Canada after that fight!


----------



## Sevman (Jun 14, 2008)

I would say a 10-7 would look like this:

1. EXTREME BLOOD
2. Knocked out completely but get up before the Ref calls the fight
3. Dropped HARD at least 5 times (no slips, or wobbly leg falls).
4. Running from opponent


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

I was always under the impression that the ref should call a TKO before a round got so out of hand its was 10-7, so you would need a fairly bad ref in charge to allow a round to get to that point.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


>


I remember talk of Velasquez vs Rothwell round 1 possibly being 10-7. Not sure though.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Sevman said:


> I would say a 10-7 would look like this:
> 
> 1. EXTREME BLOOD
> 2. Knocked out completely but get up before the Ref calls the fight
> ...


If you've been through the first three number 4 ain't happening, no way...

KO'ed, plus dropped and additional 5 times (why 5?), you ain't running nowhere buddy


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

No way!
10-7 is impossible!
10-8 means total domination!

Beyond domination - the referee would stop it!


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

Sammy Morgan vs Forrest Petz was ruled 30-26, 30-23, 30-27 by the judges

Must have had a couple of 10-7 rounds in there


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

:confused02:

Hmmm, thought about this again and to be true...it could happen.

But it has to be like this: one fighter dominates the other, thus getting a 10-8 round...and the other fighter does something illegal repeatedly and gets a point deducted.

This way - YES - you could have a 10-7 round!


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

limba said:


> :confused02:
> 
> Hmmm, thought about this again and to be true...it could happen.
> 
> ...


Makes sense my good man! From pure fighting with no fouls I can't see it happening.


----------



## Binkie65 (Apr 25, 2008)

I wonder which McDonald's Kalib Stanes is working at?


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

The first round of the Brock/Carwin fight could be argued as a 10-7 round IMO. As could the first round in last night's title fight. Maynard Rocked and dropped Edgar multiple times. That would absolutely be a 10-7 round in boxing.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

leifdawg said:


> The first round of the Brock/Carwin fight could be argued as a 10-7 round IMO. As could the first round in last night's title fight. Maynard Rocked and dropped Edgar multiple times. That would absolutely be a 10-7 round in boxing.


3 knockdowns in a round is a tko victory so it would not happen in boxing.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

isn't the 3 knockdown rule often excluded from championship fights?


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

depends in which promotion you fight. But most got the 3knockdown rule.


----------



## Brydon (Jan 13, 2007)

limba said:


> :confused02:
> 
> Hmmm, thought about this again and to be true...it could happen.
> 
> ...


Excellent point



KillerShark1985 said:


> I was always under the impression that the ref should call a TKO before a round got so out of hand its was 10-7, so you would need a fairly bad ref in charge to allow a round to get to that point.


Very true


----------



## Whitehorizon (May 27, 2009)

Most dominating rounds, as previously stated, are 10-8. Unless its a crucial ass whooping or there is points deducted.

Edit: should of read all the posts before I posted the same thing Limba said.


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy (Aug 26, 2007)

Shouldn't even compare Boxing to MMA in scoring as after each Knockdown, the fighter gets a chance to recover not get beat on.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't understand what the point of a 10 point must system is if nobody ever gets 7 or less points in a round anyways.
It should just be a 3 point must system with a 3-2 being a close round and 3-1 being domination because that's basically what it already is...


----------



## slugfest (Dec 31, 2006)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> I don't understand what the point of a 10 point must system is if nobody ever gets 7 or less points in a round anyways.
> It should just be a 3 point must system with a 3-2 being a close round and 3-1 being domination because that's basically what it already is...


I have often wondered the same thing! Good point, 3 points would more than suffice, of course unless some idiot fighter gets 3 or more deducted foul points.In that case he should be QD'ed.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> I don't understand what the point of a 10 point must system is if nobody ever gets 7 or less points in a round anyways.
> It should just be a 3 point must system with a 3-2 being a close round and 3-1 being domination because that's basically what it already is...


Fact is, 10-8 rounds and especially 10-7 rounds make absolutely no freaking sense in a 3 round fight. If the judges give someone a 10-8 or 10-7 round the other guy has to finish the fight to win. 

I've been wondering for quite some time now how this problem can be solved. Usually I'm all about getting rid of that system, but lately I've been thinking they could just announce the score after every round like they do in kickboxing. At least that way the fighters can still react if the judges screw it up.


----------



## mma_official (Feb 6, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Fact is, 10-8 rounds and especially 10-7 rounds make absolutely no freaking sense in a 3 round fight. If the judges give someone a 10-8 or 10-7 round the other guy has to finish the fight to win.
> 
> I've been wondering for quite some time now how this problem can be solved. Usually I'm all about getting rid of that system, but lately I've been thinking they could just announce the score after every round like they do in kickboxing. At least that way the fighters can still react if the judges screw it up.


This is true and kind of the point. If someone gets beat 10-8 or 10-7 he's taken a schellacking and the only way they should be able to win is if they KO or TKO. 

Usually the only way you get a 10-7 round is if the referee has made a mistake and has failed to stop a fight where clearly one fighter needs protected.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i think a 10-7 round should be awarded if someone gets beaten down badly for the 1st minute of a round and then used as a vantriliquist doll for the remaining four minutes


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

A 10-7 round wins a normal 3 round fight even if the next two go to the other guy as 10-9s. The score would end up 28-27 for the guy who won the 10-7, that's probably why they aren't used much if at all. Had Frankie had the first round scored as a 10-7, he would've had to win the next 3 rounds to draw even and the 5th to win (if gray won the 5th he'd still win!).



> This is true and kind of the point. If someone gets beat 10-8 or 10-7 he's taken a schellacking and the only way they should be able to win is if they KO or TKO.
> 
> Usually the only way you get a 10-7 round is if the referee has made a mistake and has failed to stop a fight where clearly one fighter needs protected.


A 10-8 I agree with in that situation. The other fighter still has to finish (or damn near finish it and get a 10-8 of his own and STILL win the last round) to win the fight, otherwise it's a draw.


----------



## mma_official (Feb 6, 2009)

I've seen guys come back from 10-8 rounds on many occassions and contend. I am hard pressed to conceive of a comeback from a 10-7.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

mma_official said:


> I've seen guys come back from 10-8 rounds on many occassions and contend. I am hard pressed to conceive of a comeback from a 10-7.


Well since everyone is arguing that Maynard/Edgar Rd 1 COULD have been a 10-7, I'd say you just did.


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

KillerShark1985 said:


> I was always under the impression that the ref should call a TKO before a round got so out of hand its was 10-7, so you would need a fairly bad ref in charge to allow a round to get to that point.




You are correct.

In mma 10-7 rounds are rare. 10-7 rounds are much more common in boxing where 2 knockdowns in a round can result in a 10-7.

The problem is the 10-point must system was designed for boxing and the athletic commissions/judges have done nothing to adapt the system to mma.

To put the problem into perspective...

Several rounds in Machida v Rua I were extremely close and scored 10-9.

Now get this...a judge in GSP v Serra II scored that first round a 10-9. 

The effectiveness scores for the first round were 116-12 in favor of St. Pierre and only 2 of the 3 judges scored the round a 10-8.

Those rounds are miles apart in terms of dominance and yet have been judged the same score or at best 1 point difference.

That's ridiculous.

I've thought for a long time judges should be more liberal with 10-8 and 10-7 rounds to differentiate the 10-9's that are squeaked out.

Refs like Herb Dean though seem to prefer adding 0.5 pts to the system. Close rounds could be scored 10.0 - 9.5 to differentiate from rounds where more dominance is displayed.

Whatever they do something has to change because the system is clearly broken.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

I don't understand why Edgar vs Maynard rd 1 could be a 10-7. Was it obvious dominance by Maynard? Yes. However! Edgar never stopped moving and scrambling, even when he was stumbling around like me new years eve. As well, aside from a bloody nose, he'd recieved almost no obvious damage from Maynards 90 something punches. Obviously a 10-8 but calling it a 10-7 is a gross exaggeration.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

kalib starnes might be a candidate

some people were talking round 1 maynard/edgar.. i wouldnt bitch to much if it had been.. but i thought 10/8 was fair.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

The Kalib thing seems way more like a judge scoring a fight out of disgust for a fighter and not the actual amount of points scored on him. That should get you fired as a judge in my opinion it isn't professional you are carrying a bias over to your scores.


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

xeberus said:


> kalib starnes might be a candidate
> 
> some people were talking round 1 maynard/edgar.. i wouldnt bitch to much if it had been.. but i thought 10/8 was fair.


Kalib Starnes should of been like 1/10 or 0/10. Personally I think the system should allow for lower numbers used regurly but under the current system theres not many, and I think they might not announce the score if there was (did they announce for Nate/Kalib?). 
But what about Tito/Shamrock 1? Didn't Tito beat on Ken really bad in one of those rounds?


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

osmium said:


> The Kalib thing seems way more like a judge scoring a fight out of disgust for a fighter and not the actual amount of points scored on him. That should get you fired as a judge in my opinion it isn't professional you are carrying a bias over to your scores.


I don't agree. Aggression and octagon control are listed judging criteria.

Running away from your opponent effectively gives your opponent perfect domination in both.


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

Abrissbirne said:


> 3 knockdowns in a round is a tko victory so it would not happen in boxing.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7VxGTSzYCCE&feature=related

do alittle research next time.
oh and lederman scored the round 10-6


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

zarny said:


> You are correct.
> 
> In mma 10-7 rounds are rare. 10-7 rounds are much more common in boxing where 2 knockdowns in a round can result in a 10-7.
> 
> ...


I don't see what the point of adding half points when they barely use the points they have now.


----------

